# hubiC by OVH 25 GB of free storage in the cloud!



## earl (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, just found this free offer from OVH, 25 Gb of free online storage..
sign up is pretty easy, just need your name and an email address, no verification or payment sources need..




Sign up page: https://hubic.com/home/new/

and if free isn't good enough for you there is even a testimonial page: https://hubic.com/en/virtual-hard-drive

Pricing, incase you need more space: https://hubic.com/en/offers/


Not sure if hubiC is a good choice for a domain name, well maybe in French it's something cool, but here it sound awfully similar to...

well I'm sure you guys can figure it out, but since it's free I don't really care what they call it!


----------



## Echelon (Oct 31, 2013)

Seems interesting.

I know they had pushed out hubiC in french a little while back, so it's nice to see they've finally translated it.


----------



## switsys (Oct 31, 2013)

earl said:


> Not sure if hubiC is a good choice for a domain name, well maybe in French it's something cool, but here it sound awfully similar to...
> 
> 
> well I'm sure you guys can figure it out, but since it's free I don't really care what they call it!


Something vulgar, or..? In what language ?

Thanks BTW.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2013)

Seems interesting.  Would be nice if they offered this out of Canada also


----------



## earl (Oct 31, 2013)

switsys said:


> Something vulgar, or..? In what language ?
> 
> Thanks BTW.


I'm surprised it's really that hard to figure out..lol, suppose it's not really vulgar..


----------



## earl (Oct 31, 2013)

drmike said:


> Seems interesting.  Would be nice if they offered this out of Canada also


not so bad thought speeds is quite fast for an upload considering my max up is only 800k with dsl.. the great thing about it is the no file size limit, so great for ISO's or back up..

too bad they don't have an online video player so you can stream your videos instead of having to dl it.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 31, 2013)

This isn't a bad offer, seems like a trust able site too. (unlike other free hosting services... 000webhosts) I'll have to check it out!


----------



## sleddog (Oct 31, 2013)

No Linux desktop support but hey, it's free, and the web app is nice.


----------



## earl (Oct 31, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> This isn't a bad offer, seems like a trust able site too. (unlike other free hosting services... 000webhosts) I'll have to check it out!


Well it's OVH, so it's kinda like a love hate relationship, lol..


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2014)

Bumping this thread...

Anyone taken the Hubic test drive [free 25GB account]?

How has the service been and what is the throughput like?


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2014)

Well I tried Hubic....

Unsure if this is how all the services at OVH roll or what....

120KB/s download speeds from Hubic.  Meh,  retro transfer speeds.

Their legal docs say capped to 10Mbit on the service.

I *may* try monkeying with their Linux hack in the datacenter and see if anything faster happens.

I like the simplicity of their Android client.   Web interface works well on the desktop.

But speed really lacking and kind of no frills service.  Would take forever to load and move 100GB storage play and 10TB, just forget about that pipedream.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well I tried Hubic....
> 
> Unsure if this is how all the services at OVH roll or what....
> 
> 120KB/s download speeds from Hubic.  Meh,  retro transfer speeds.


It's just the free services at OVH that roll like that:

Testing download speed........................................


Download: 838.87 Mbit/s


----------



## willie (Sep 24, 2014)

I remember someone telling me he got good speed from hubic when the client was a dedi in a french OVH data center.  Maybe an OVH VPS is good enough for that too, since it's on the OVH network.  I've been wanting to get around to trying it from my OVH server that's in BHS, Canada.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 6, 2016)

Bumping an ancient thread due to upcoming changes at Hubic: bandwidth speeds will be capped at 10Mbps and the service is being retargeted for personal users only.  All data in Hubic accounts will be stored in Gravelines  only (no more replication in 3 different DCs...if you want replication switch to public cloud)


Commercial users are encouraged (_translation: Hubic's new 10Mbps speed limit makes it virtually unusable as a server backup solution_)  to switch to OVH Public Cloud Object Storage.  Public cloud storage costs will be cut by 60% from the current 0.01/GB to 0.004/GB.  New protocols including rsync being added to public cloud.  1 click "upgrade" migration from Hubic to Public Cloud.


Oles: https://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php/108343-hubiC-PCS-et-PCA


----------



## willie (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for that update.  Hubic always seemed too good to be true, so I didn't want to rely on it.  The announcement about Public Cloud storage pricing dropping to .004/GB is interesting, and while maybe it's wishful thinking, they make it sound like they're getting rid of the bandwidth charge as well.  Public Cloud is currently .01 (euro) per GB per month for storage, inbound bandwidth free, but .01/GB for outbound bandwidth.  The .01/GB is pretty good for triple replicated object store but the bandwidth charge (which seems to apply even within the OVH network) makes the product unattractive compared to a dedi with some backup space.  I'll keep an eye on OVH's public cloud offer.


----------



## willie (Feb 6, 2016)

.


----------

